# How good are burton ION ?



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I had Ions back n the day and liked them, but after riding other boots they didnt even meassure up. I say keep tryinh boots on until you find a boot that fits and you like the price tag


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

I just got a pair of Ions real cheap for next season. I hope they're good! So far they seem nice but I haven't taken them for a test ride yet.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just recently scored a cheap pair of Ion's too. Right from scratch these would have to be the most comfortable boot that I have worn. They are super light, not too stiff and have great damping. They seem to be one of the wider fitting Burton boots. A size 11 of these is perfect, whereas the same size Ruler was very uncomfortable for me. The lacing system really works for me. I'm stoked with them.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just bought a pair of Ions from evogear.com for $239, and love them already. However, they recently went back up to $279, which may be due to fear of reprisal "a la" what is happening to Sierra Snowboard at the moment. I received them Thursday (March 18), then broke them in Friday and Sunday.

I would describe the Ion Boots as being for aggressive freestyle-freeriding. They are not too stiff for freestyle, but not too flexible for freeriding: Just right. They pair up perfectly with the Lib-Tech Dark Series and Burton Cartel Bindings I bought this year.

Although they were a bitch to break-in, they felt great by the end of the second day. They even saved my ankles when I absolutely ate it on a 20 foot kicker. Does anyone know where I can purchase one of those donut cushions? I digress.

I wear a size 10.5 running shoe, but wear a size 10 snowboard boot. I highly suggest going a half size down because these will pack out. At the moment, my big toe just brushes up to the end of the boot. Perfect fit. I prefer it that way to make sure there is the most minimal heel lift possible with out destroying my toes.

Bottom Line: If you can get them for $239 or less, they will be worth every penny. Although, if my size was nearly sold out, I probably would have bought them for under $300. If you are strictly a park rider, go for something softer. I am 80% free ride and 20% park. If I am going to free style, I would much rather do it off a lip or log on natural terrain.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> I would describe the Ion Boots as being for aggressive freestyle-freeriding. They are not too stiff for freestyle, but not to flexible for freeriding: Just right. They pair up perfectly with the Lib-Tech Dark Series and Burton Cartel Bindings I bought this year.


Looks like a good little kit you have there.

I would agree, the Ion is a great "do-everything" type boot. If I was in a Burton boot, that is the one I would be in. Oh, and on the T1 BOA on the liner thing...being able to adjust your liner tighter or looser without having to untie your boots is pretty nice (although not always needed). 

+1 for Intuition liners


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Many thanks sir! Definitely stoked for next season. Just wish I lived out West, instead of Killadelphia. =/


----------



## - IceMan - (Apr 12, 2010)

IONs or Rulers, you can't go wrong. All around great boots, I love em for the all mtn. / freeriding days.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Have any of you guys had troubles with the Ion's speed lacing system?..I could imagine that over the course of a year (Planning on going 40+) the laces would lose their hold and/or break.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought these boots at the end of this season. So I only had two days in them. I would check all reviews of boots with speed zone lacing to see about durability. Burton has a lifetime warranty, however I would call or check up on the "fine print" in regards to replacing laces.


----------



## nheinrich (Nov 8, 2009)

I've got a pair of this years ions with 65+ days on them, everything seems fine.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Tried them on a few days ago (the 09-10 Ions), and I have to say that I was quite impressed.

I sized down from a 9-9.5 in my usual shoes to a 8.0 in the Ions, and they were nice and snug without scrunching my toes, with thick socks. I also tried them on for a few minutes with no socks (my usual choice when riding), and they're absolutely comfortable, no rubbing or anything.

So it's on my list when I get new boots in the next year or so.

They're the right stiffness as well, not the ski boots like the Drivers, and not too soft like my current 32's or the Burton Ozones. As for the Speedzones, although they're not really necessary, I have to say that it's a nice feature that somehow improves those short minutes that you spend lacing your boots- I'm actually kind of sold on them.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

They look very cool as well, I bought the white on black boots.It is comfortable boot to wear. Heat molding made it so i didn't even have to break in the boot to be comfortable on the first day of riding. Support was awesome as well. i have wide feet and even thicker calf muscles.It is a very stiff boot and even stiffer with the plastic tongue inserts. I felt explosive response from them with the slightest shifting of my bodyweight.


----------

